# Christmas lights without an outlet?



## Linda.

I have a bunch of Christmas lights and decorations I'd like to put up, but I just found out my house doesn't have an outdoor outlet! So I'm looking for suggestions on how I can light up my yard this holiday.
Some details: - I already have the lights, I am not really wanting to buy more to get battery or solar powered ones. Plus I have a Christmas pig and a hippo that need to be plugged in 
I rent so not really able to add an outlet myself
I'm in Chicago so putting it out the window is not really an option, unless there is an efficient way to seal up the hole?
Again, in Chicago where the sun will not shine again until April... will solar powered things still work?
Where I want to put the decorations is pretty far from my house 100ft or so.
I'm feeling like it's not possible to light these things but figured it couldn't hurt to ask! Some kind of portable power or battery pack I can leave outside? I have no idea but I am really sad I that I can't light up my pig :/
Thanks!


----------



## DanS26

If you have one, use the light by the door. Unscrew the light bulb and put in a screw in multi-plug.

https://www.amazon.com/Leviton-1403...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=KDCP01X6PY1XFJ67840N

Added bonus this method is switched.


----------



## joecaption

Unless your willing to hang an extention cord out the window or run a generator your out of luck.


----------



## DanS26

Sorry Joe.......


----------



## lenaitch

Ahh, nothing like the traditional Christmas hippo and pig.


----------



## joecaption

I agree Dan's suggestion is about all you have.
Not going to be GFI protected so someone could die if there's a ground fault.


----------



## DanS26

Agree...those millions of houses without GFI are death traps.


----------



## MikeFL

Linda. said:


> I have a bunch of Christmas lights and decorations I'd like to put up, but I just found out my house doesn't have an outdoor outlet! So I'm looking for suggestions on how I can light up my yard this holiday.
> Some details: - I already have the lights, I am not really wanting to buy more to get battery or solar powered ones. Plus I have a Christmas pig and a hippo that need to be plugged in
> I rent so not really able to add an outlet myself
> I'm in Chicago so putting it out the window is not really an option, unless there is an efficient way to seal up the hole?
> Again, in Chicago where the sun will not shine again until April... will solar powered things still work?
> Where I want to put the decorations is pretty far from my house 100ft or so.
> I'm feeling like it's not possible to light these things but figured it couldn't hurt to ask! Some kind of portable power or battery pack I can leave outside? I have no idea but I am really sad I that I can't light up my pig :/
> Thanks!


What a story for Christmas time. If I were nearby I'd do something to help you out. I'm going to suggest you go on Google and type in "Electricians near me" and when the results come up, click on Maps, and see if you can find some small owner/ operator electrician nearby who will do a favor for a neighbor at Christmas. As in favor I don't mean free, but in the Christmas spirit he may do a heavy discount. The best thing would be to have a GFCI receptacle installed or some other safe means of lighting your decorations.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## petey_c

DanS26 said:


> If you have one, use the light by the door. Unscrew the light bulb and put in a screw in multi-plug.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Leviton-1403...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=KDCP01X6PY1XFJ67840N
> 
> Added bonus this method is switched.


Dan, that's the first thing I thought of too, but how much power do the Christmas decorations need? Are they small LED things or are they larger lawn ornaments? If she plugs 200W worth of decorations in a socket that is only listed for 60W, there could be a problem.


----------



## petey_c

MikeFL said:


> What a story for Christmas time. If I were nearby I'd do something to help you out. I'm going to suggest you go on Google and type in "Electricians near me" and when the results come up, click on Maps, and see if you can find some small owner/ operator electrician nearby who will do a favor for a neighbor at Christmas. As in favor I don't mean free, but in the Christmas spirit he may do a heavy discount. The best thing would be to have a GFCI receptacle installed or some other safe means of lighting your decorations.
> 
> Merry Christmas.


MikeFL and others, Since it's a rental, the fact that it's not GFI protected might already be "grandfathered" in and/or the LL might not want to spend the $$ to put one in. She could always buy a cord with the GFI built in. She also said her decorations are about 100' away, if she buys a 16AWG cord from Menards/HD/Lowes will the voltage drop be a problem? (Just wondering.) Pete


----------



## dmxtothemax

what about a 12v battery and an invertor,
both cheap and portable
what sort of power levels you require ?


----------



## Oso954

> If she plugs 200W worth of decorations in a socket that is only listed for 60W, there could be a problem.


Your right that overloading the receptacles in the adapter might be a problem, but your numbers are off. Most of those socket adapters are rated around 660 watts.


----------



## DanS26

OP...post a pic of the Christmas pig and hippo with that "heavy duty" 100' extension cord.

Happy Holidays everyone. I've heard of the Easter pig but not the Christmas pig. Just seen the purple Holiday Hippo in our small town.....so strange.......


----------



## al_smelter

I'd look at running a GFI equipped cord out a window. If it is a common single or double hung window, it will only need to be opened maybe a half inch. Put the cord through and close the sash until it just touches the cord, but does not crush it.

Head for the hardware store for a board (or cut a medium size stick). Cut the board and install it between the bottom sash and the window head. This will hold the window sash from being pried further open (put one on both sides for a really secure window). And if the top sash wants to slide down, buy a simple window lock and install it on the TOP of the upper sash (2 bucks maybe).

Then just stick a towel or some dirty socks or something in the 1/2" gap to keep mother nature out. It's all temporary so it doesn't have to last for years. Improvise.

I would definitely use a GFI circuit though. I live in NW Indiana; I know what our weather is like.


----------



## petey_c

Oso954 said:


> Your right that overloading the receptacles in the adapter might be a problem, but your numbers are off. Most of those socket adapters are rated around 660 watts.


oso, I wasn't too worried about the adapter so much as the fixture socket itself. As for the numbers, I just pulled them out of thin air.


----------

